# Commuter for a MTB



## Matthew_T (27 Apr 2012)

I am looking for a commuter bike or hybrid for my MTB.

My MTB is a Trax TXC-1 from Halfrauds. It was purchased on 7/2/12 and has done 52 miles so far. It is front suspensioned, and comes with a white mudguard set and a new Raliegh innertube in front wheel (original has a slow puncture in it from start). I still have the receipt for it. http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_storeId_10001_catalogId_10151_productId_809257_langId_-1_categoryId_165499
The frame is practically mark free, with just a scratch here and there from transportation (in box) and assembly. Gears will need adjusting as I havent properly sorted them out yet.
Currently on the bike is a computer and Cateye lights set, however I may have to keep these for the swapped bike if it doesnt have any on it.

I am looking for a hybrid or commuter to the same standard of quality and to the same (or a little more) value. If I were to sell the bike it would be about the £150 mark.

***********A bike is not needed urgently, I have a deadline of September.*********************

EDIT: Pictures upon request, or when I get time to do them.


----------



## defy-one (27 Apr 2012)

So your looking for a free ad?


Sent by iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matthew_T (27 Apr 2012)

530kam said:


> So your looking for a free ad?
> 
> 
> Sent by iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry, I dont quite understand what you mean.


----------



## HovR (27 Apr 2012)

Isn't this the same bike priced at £89 new? 

Wouldn't want anyone to get a bad deal..


----------



## Matthew_T (27 Apr 2012)

I dont really want anyone to get a bad deal, I just doubt I would get much of a commuter for the price of this bike.

The other option is putting it on Ebay and hoping that someone stupid enough to not research the bike would pay that much for it.


----------



## roadrash (27 Apr 2012)

ooohhh...now that isnt very gentlemanly behaviour to another cyclist now is it


----------



## HovR (27 Apr 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> I am looking for a hybrid or commuter to the same standard of quality and to the same (or a little more) value. _*If I were to sell the bike it would be about the £150 mark.*_


 
The highlighted section was my concern.. I'm not sure if you were trying to trick people into thinking the bike was worth that much, or it was a genuine mistake. I was just making sure people were aware of what the bike is truly worth.


----------



## Matthew_T (28 Apr 2012)

HovR said:


> The highlighted section was my concern.. I'm not sure if you were trying to trick people into thinking the bike was worth that much, or it was a genuine mistake. *I was just making sure people were aware of what the bike is truly worth*.


Okay, I understand your point and yes, I have been a bit optimistic with that price.

The price of the bike has now decreased to £100, and I am willing to pay another £100 for a commuter.

The other option is for me to keep the bike, and wait until I get student finances to buy a mid range commuter.


----------



## Muddyfox (29 Apr 2012)

HovR said:


> Isn't this the same bike priced at £89 new?
> 
> Wouldn't want anyone to get a bad deal..





Matthew_T said:


> The price of the bike has now decreased to £100


 
So, which part of £89 new did'nt you understand ?


----------



## MossCommuter (29 Apr 2012)

i had a one hundred pound bike once. after 50 miles it was practically worn out


----------



## Matthew_T (30 Apr 2012)

Muddyfox said:


> So, which part of £89 new did'nt you understand ?


It comes with mudguards and a new innertube. Plus I paid £140 for it, including bits and bobs. I dont want to be selling it for much less than I paid becasue it will be a rip off to me.


----------



## uphillstruggler (30 Apr 2012)

time to move on, nothing more to see


----------



## Muddyfox (30 Apr 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> It comes with mudguards and a new innertube. Plus I paid £140 for it, including bits and bobs. I dont want to be selling it for much less than I paid becasue it will be a rip off to me.


 
[shakes head and smiles/]


----------

